# Enclose a dryer vent



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

Need to enclose a dryer vent in a chase to be built. The run will be about 8'. Normally I wouldn't be asking how to build a chase but due to heat I'm asking. The chase will run along a wall to an exterior wall with a vent.
Does the ridgid pipe need to be hung with metal straps so it doesn't contact studs or drywall? Should I use fire rated drywall?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Don't over think it, it only has to be insulated if it runs into an unheated space. Just don't put screws into the pipe.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Most hot water baseboard has 180 deg water flowing through it. And those pipes are traveling through a lot more than just 8' of chase. I wouldn't worry about it. Insulate the cavity with Roxul if it makes you feel better.


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

I built a chase out of 1-5/8" 20 ga studs and ran 4" spiral duct and rocked the top and front no insulation 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

MSLiechty said:


> I built a chase out of 1-5/8" 20 ga studs and ran 4" spiral duct and rocked the top and front no insulation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I didn't think you could use spiral because the ribs catch lint.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> I didn't think you could use spiral because the ribs catch lint.


It seems like that would not be the most ideal, but those flexible ducts, which have the same potential, are used a lot


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

You can pick up 4" single wall pipe. The issue I would have, is that there will not be easy access to replace the pipe when lint finally builds up, so if you plan on covering the pipe, it needs to be done right the first time.

In regards to insulating the pipe, buy a box of 4" flex, tape one end of the flex to the hard pipe, and pull the flex insulation over the pipe. Then remove the flex liner. Good luck.

Heck, I would use flex duct before the spiral pipe.


----------



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

dielectricunion said:


> It seems like that would not be the most ideal, but those flexible ducts, which have the same potential, are used a lot


Smooth pipe is the best kind to use, due to how smooth it is. Ridgid pipe is acceptable while the paper thin flexible duct, used for bathroom vent fans, is not acceptable and should never be used.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

This commercial building my friend rented for his bakery had a gas dryer in the basement with a 20' shredded up vinyl flex hose venting it. Ridiculous! that basement was mighty moist!


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

southernyankee said:


> Smooth pipe is the best kind to use, due to how smooth it is. Ridgid pipe is acceptable while the paper thin flexible duct, used for bathroom vent fans, is not acceptable and should never be used.


Exactly right! The fexible duct changes the air flow, causes lint to build in areas and can lead to fires. I was a fire fighter once, fires from clogged dryer ducts can and does happen.


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

seems to me spiral or snaplock would be better than flex ducting. I know i get lots more air flow through spiral with my dust collector than any flex duct will. 

ML


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

rigid piping is also more fire proof, due to the material thickness. Those foil dryer duct things-some are not for dryers and for bathrooms. Those will burn through with a match!


----------



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

Recently while doing a bathroom remodel I was walking around the exterior looking for the crawlspace door. Noticed the dryer vent had a bird cage attached to it. I knew it was the dryer vent due to all the lint that had collected on the bird cage. Cleaned it and removed the cover. Told the h.o. it is against NC code to use a bird cage cover.


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

I was working on my dust collector ducting today and snapped a picture of the inside of the spiral pipe I used for the dryer ductwork. The inside is smooth with nothing for lint to get stuck on.






. Small depressions where the spiral formations come together but nothing to catch link...

ML


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

